# $2000 reward offered in Seattle



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

*Blow Gun shootings of feral Pigeons in Seattle*

Warning, this will outrage you: Seattle Times article
I haven't seen one of the injured pigeons. Is there a way we could have a fund drive and offer a higher reward? We could set up an online chipin?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll contribute.
This makes me so mad I feel like the top of my head could explode.


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

Charis said:


> I'll contribute.
> This makes me so mad I feel like the top of my head could explode.


Ok. I will set up a chipin. This is happening about 7 streets from where I feed my flock. I can't explain my emotions right now. 

Update, Hm, chipin works with Paypal. Paypal collects 10%. Let me think of an alternative way, if there is one.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Keep me posted.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Tell me what happened as I can't bare to watch as imiages don't leave my mind?


----------



## Grim (Jul 28, 2007)

Blowgun darts through pigeons heads and the birds are still alive.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I just can't understand that kind of cruelty...why do people do this kind of stuff? must be a psycho.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I have the perfect punishment in mind


----------



## xxmoxiexx (Oct 2, 2006)

i"ll chip in something towards the reward, cant afford much, but hey, if everyone pitrched in a little, it'll be alot very soon!


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> Tell me what happened as I can't bare to watch as imiages don't leave my mind?


I can't bring myself to read or watch it either. 



> Blowgun darts through pigeons heads and the birds are still alive.


Why are they doing this and what is the $2000 reward for?



> I have the perfect punishment in mind


Is it legal? What I'm thinking is not legal.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

KIPPY said:


> THESNIPES said:
> 
> 
> > I have the perfect punishment in mind
> ...


DEFINITELY NOT


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

little bird said:


> If PETA is offering the reward for information leading to the arrest of the shooter, then you need to "plaster" the area with flyers offering the reward.
> When I was rehabbing in the 1980's, we had a series of about half dozen pigeons appear in our neighborhood flock with darts penetrating their bodies. The darts are like large syringe needles and VERY sharp...they do not always kill the bird but must be removed and some of the birds were very hard to catch but we managed. We put up flyers all over the neighborhood guaranteeing the shooter he would be eligible for soprano positions at the NYC opera if we caught him. The shooter must have read the flyers cause the darts ceased as suddenly as they started.
> In this day, you would not be able to post such a threat but you can post a reward and I would see that they were everywhere in the area.


Good idea. I am making some fliers now.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

PixieTJ said:


> Good idea. I am making some fliers now.


Good, Pixie, cause this jerk may not even know there is a price on his head. The most important thing is to get him/her(maybe) to STOP shooting the birds. If the public knows about the shootings, perhaps someone will see something and say something to the authorities. Arm yourself with a couple rolls of good sticky tape and be sure to tape all around the pole or whereever so people can't just jerk it down and throw it away. If they have to cut the tape or unwrap it, many people will not bother the flyer. Do not put any personal info on the flyer in case it is illegal to "litter" by posting flyers. Here I am telling you to "break the law" but the word HAS to be gotten to the neighborhood...so take a chance and plead ignorance if you get caught.


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

little bird said:


> Good, Pixie, cause this jerk may not even know there is a price on his head. The most important thing is to get him/her(maybe) to STOP shooting the birds. If the public knows about the shootings, perhaps someone will see something and say something to the authorities. Arm yourself with a couple rolls of good sticky tape and be sure to tape all around the pole or whereever so people can't just jerk it down and throw it away. If they have to cut the tape or unwrap it, many people will not bother the flyer. Do not put any personal info on the flyer in case it is illegal to "litter" by posting flyers. Here I am telling you to "break the law" but the word HAS to be gotten to the neighborhood...so take a chance and plead ignorance if you get caught.


Thanks, Little Bird. I'm aware of posting laws for Seattle and fortunately they are on our side as long as I don't post something on a pole which has a city sign.

Correction: As long as I don't post on private property, federal property, or a pole which has a city sign.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Didn't see what the final payment method was. Me and my mother will chip in. Please post where that is. Landy


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

that is sick! What idiot does something cruel like that!
those poor little birds. why are people so horrible


----------



## PixieTJ (Dec 4, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Didn't see what the final payment method was. Me and my mother will chip in. Please post where that is. Landy


I haven't created a reward chip in, yet. Because I believe the shootings have stopped due to the article in the Seattle Times and PETA's reward efforts. I don't know if the perpetrator has been caught.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I must be a bad person. All I can think of is 15 minutes and the contents of an average kitchen drawer.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> I must be a bad person. All I can think of is 15 minutes and the contents of an average kitchen drawer.


Hey, Alvin! NICE TO SEE YOU AGAIN!!!  

Nah, you are not bad...I understand completely!!

Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

alvin said:


> I must be a bad person. All I can think of is 15 minutes and the contents of an average kitchen drawer.


Only 15 mins huh? Naaaah Mate, take ya time!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

I really don't understand how people can do this stuff. How can you be so cruel. I completely just have no idea. I can't rap my mind around how you could do it. I can never imagine doing it. They say that torturing animals is one of the things that serial killers did as kids. WOW i still can't fathom it.


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

zimmzimm3 said:


> They say that torturing animals is one of the things that serial killers did as kids. WOW i still can't fathom it.


Hi zimmzimm, Yes, that is how it usually starts. You would really be surprised, my friend. It isn't very pretty at all. I also agree with you...


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

The publicity campaign must have worked, because I heard about the incident here in Portugal, on Sky News. Such examples of cruelty are horrifying, and one of my efforts has been to convince pigeon-haters and the public at large that anyone capable of deliberately torturing and harming ANY animal will eventually do it to human beings, so they can't afford to turn a blind eye or to find excuses for that kind of behaviour.
Of course, I'm no saint myself, and I've often threatened to let my dog loose when I saw hooligans pursuing pigeons in the park. They take a look at her size, straining at the lead, and think better of it. (She's as soft as butter, and wouldn't harm a fly, but they don't know that...)


----------

